# Headset Adjustment - too tight?



## 2bro (Nov 25, 2007)

Cane Creek headset on a Motobecane 300HT. 


Setting my weight on the toptube with the front brake on and rocking back and forth, the headset will still "knic" . 

My technique is to loosen the two allen screws on the gooseneck then tighten the top allen screw 1/8 turn and check. 

It is now very tight but will still "knic" if a lot of back and forth pressure is applied.


This is my first headset adjustment.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

I didn't watch any of them but YouTube has a few videos discussing it.


http://youtube.com/watch?v=RRFqU07u8DE


----------



## 2bro (Nov 25, 2007)

*bump*

After watching a bicycletutor.com video it is too tight, hopefully no harm done.

A $100 Pacific Cruiser from Fleet Farm has a threaded headset that is solid , sure and "knic" free.

The threadless headset is lighter and easier to adjust, but it bothers me that under extreme front braking the "knic" is felt in the headset.:mad2:


----------



## 2bro (Nov 25, 2007)

Lifelover said:


> I didn't watch any of them but YouTube has a few videos discussing it.
> 
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=RRFqU07u8DE




Thanks, Lifelover.:idea:


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Did you check if there's grease on the bearings inside?


----------



## 2bro (Nov 25, 2007)

midlife_xs's said:


> Did you check if there's grease on the bearings inside?




No, afraid to take it apart. Always figure if it works don't fix it.

Thinking about it.:idea:

Thanks.


----------

